# All the PLLs I use + 7 3x3 Walkthroughs



## APdRF (Feb 27, 2015)

Hey guys, I hope you like that videos. As always, they're in spanish, but I'm sure you can get most of it.











Please like and subscribe if you want more videos of this kind.

Cheers


----------

